# An ED First?



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

Picked up my car Thursday morning. Great experience and got to meet a few fellow board members as well. Everything is going great with the car until Sunday morning. Leaving Varenna on Lake Como and headed to Monza for the Italian Grand Prix, start the car up and the instrument cluster is completely dead. All the gauges, on board computer, none of it works. As a result, the cruise control also won't engage and the convertible top won't function. Maybe because the top needs to know the vehicle speed for safety so it defaults to not letting it go up or down when the instrument cluster is dead. There is some sort of clicking noise coming from behind the instrument cluster. Like the sound of the blinker but not as loud. Sounds like something is trying to engage but not working. Probably an electrical issue.

Mechanically, everything else is fine on the car and fortunately the Nav isn't affected except for not being able to tell me estimated time arrival at my destination. Currently in Bologna and will still be driving to Florence, Rome, Venice and then back to Munich. I don't really want to deal with the potential hassle of taking the car to a dealership in Italy and seeing if they can sort it out. So I'll just wait until redelivery and have my dealership take care of it.

Not too excited about having to drive without knowing my speed or amount of gas remaining and the convertible top not working is certainly a bummer. Anyone else had something similar happen?

I guess this is what I get for not complying with the 12-hour rule!


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

sorry to hear about this! never heard of such a problem in many years on the board, wonder if it's a faulty relay? it might be worth your while to stop by a dealership and asking them if they can take a quick look, giving them some sort of time constraint to work with. especially if it's only a fuse or relay that's easily replaced. 

good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## hbdb (Jan 1, 2009)

I would agree - not worth the hastle (and risk of potentially further damage or running out of gas!). Take it into a dealership and have them fix it - cost will be covered under your insurance.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

also, be sure to keep any receipts for work done. BMW NA could potentially reimburse you. this is the case for me, i'm doing the required 1200 mile M service in Mainz near Frankfurt, i've checked with my local dealer, just need to bring them the receipts and they will submit for reimbursement.


----------



## The European (Sep 10, 2011)

Regarding the warranty (and the included scheduled maintenance): when I reached the 1200 miles of required first maintenace I happened to be in Hungary. I prebooked an appointment and to my greatest surprise they didn't make me pay for anything. Instead, they put all the service data into their computer and said next time my Canadian dealer will know about it through their system. Originialy I was also told to keep the receipts for reimbursement.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

Quick Update: Called BMW ED and they told me to call the worldwide roadside assistance number. I'm heading to Florence tomorrow for two nights so roadside assistance gave me the information for the dealership there and I will be taking the car to see if they can have it sorted out while I'm in Florence. Fingers crossed it's an easy fix!


----------



## The European (Sep 10, 2011)

Good luck with the service and enjoy Florence - man, I envy you for this part! Let us know how they managed to solve the car issue.

The European


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Good luck!

Please keep us posted on how it works out. Your problem is something that I've wondered about.


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

Dominican330 said:


> Quick Update: Called BMW ED and they told me to call the worldwide roadside assistance number. I'm heading to Florence tomorrow for two nights so roadside assistance gave me the information for the dealership there and I will be taking the car to see if they can have it sorted out while I'm in Florence. Fingers crossed it's an easy fix!


Free parking in Florence!

No where to drive there anyway so this may work out to your advantage.

Good luck, I'm sure BMW will do all they can to make this right.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

The authorized BMW service center in Florence took a look at my car yesterday and after running some tests determined that it is the instrument cluster itself that is dead. They hooked up an instrument cluster from another car and that one worked. Unfortunately, it would take 5-7 days for a US spec instrument cluster to arrive in Rome (the city I will be in next) from Munich. By the time it would arrive I will likely already be dropping the car off in Munich and flying back home.

So it looks like the problem will just have to be fixed when the car arrives back in the US. I wonder if I can submit any speeding tickets I get to BMW NA for reimbursement since the speedometer is broken? Haha.

For those of you wondering what to expect if you have a problem with your car while in Europe, BMW ED and the Worldwide Roadside Assistance people were very helpful and the service center here in Florence was also friendly and helpful. There was some confusion at first as they didn't really understand the whole European Delivery program and the fact that the car was US spec, but the tech that looked at the car understood everything.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

Download a GPS speedometer app on your phone...ghetto speedo!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

It may be a hastle to go to a local (Euripean) dealer, but on the other hand it could be an easy fix and save you from the cost of a speeding ticket and additionally make the trip more enjoyable.
Just another perspective.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

dalekressin said:


> It may be a hastle to go to a local (Euripean) dealer, but on the other hand it could be an easy fix and save you from the cost of a speeding ticket and additionally make the trip more enjoyable.
> Just another perspective.


Agreed. You might want to see if they can just put a euro-spec cluster in the car as a temporary measure and BMW can take care of replacing it either before shipment or at the VPC.

It'd probably be less stressful that way


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

Any my bad luck continues.....Left Florence on Thursday headed for Rome. About 60 miles outside of Rome I ran over what looked like a metal plank that was in my lane and I wasn't able to safely avoid it. Front passenger tire instantly blew out and I was stuck on the side of the road. After a call to roadside assistance a flatbed was dispatched to get me. Two hours later, and it was starting to get dark, the flatbed arrives. Not surprisingly, the tow truck driver damages/scratches my front bumper while loading the car up. Then it was a 20 minute ride in the tow truck to the tow yard.

Once we arrived there roadside assistance was supposed to have arranged for a cab to be there to drive us the remaining 45 miles to Rome. Since it was late and all service centers would be closed, the plan was that my car would be taken to a service center in Rome this morning to have the tire replaced so I would have the car back by Sunday afternoon when I leave for Venice. The cab ride from the tow yard to Rome was a whole other story that I won't even bother with in this post.

Earlier this afternoon I receive a call from the person I've been corresponding with at roadside assistance/Allianz that is handling my file. My car is still at the tow yard 45 miles outside of Rome and it doesn't look like my car will be ready before I leave for Venice on Sunday. So at this point they are going to arrange a rental car for me that I will drive to Venice and then to Munich on Wednesday for our flight back to Los Angeles. Supposedly the car will be trucked up to Munich once the wheel/tire is replaced so it can be sent to Bremerhaven for shipment back to the US.

So to tally it up, dead instrument cluster since last Sunday morning, blown out tire yesterday, damaged front bumper and now I won't have my car for the remainder of my trip.

Those of you that have had damage to your cars repaired by the VDC, how closely do they inspect the car for damage? Most of the damage/scratches to my front bumper as a result of the towing are on the underside. Will they miss that? Also, is the dead instrument cluster something the VDC will replace or will that have to get taken care of at my dealer's service department?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't have the specific answers, but I do have sincere empathy to offer.
Hang in there and don't let it destroy yout travel.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

dalekressin said:


> I don't have the specific answers, but I do have sincere empathy to offer.
> Hang in there and don't let it destroy yout travel.


Thanks. Not letting it get to me too much. While it's disappointing that the instrument cluster and convertible top haven't been working since last Sunday and now I won't have my car for the remainder of my trip, the total delays/lost time between the various issues and the flat tire has been maybe 4-6 hours and I haven't had to rearrange any of my travel plans. Aside from the car problems the trip has been great and looking forward to the next two nights in Rome and final three nights in Venice.

I guess on the bright side I won't have to pay for parking in Rome and Venice (saves me about 180 Euros) and I'm sure the rental car will get much better gas mileage than the M3. And if they really do truck my car up to Munich from Italy it will have about 700 fewer miles on the odometer than if I had driven it the rest of the trip.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

You will get or can ask for a form that has a place for you to note any issues your car has that need to be fixed at the VDC. N4S


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

need4speed said:


> You will get or can ask for a form that has a place for you to not any issues your car has that need to be fixed at the VDC. N4S


Where can I get that form? I'm assuming you usually get it when you drop off the car but in this case I won't be dropping the car off myself.


----------



## The European (Sep 10, 2011)

When you are at the Munich airport you should look for the LOGINOUT (50 meters from the Hotel Kempinski right at the airport, 2 Terminal). Their phone is 49-89-179 537 77-10, hours: M-F: 8:30 am - 4:30 pm, Sat: 10:00 am - 2:00 pm. The place is walking distance away from Terminal 2. This info should be in your documents, too, but figured you might left some of them in the car.
Really sorry to hear about your bad luck, however your optimism is admireable!

The European
*EuroDrive BMW*
Beyond the European Delivery


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Have you filed a claim with Allianz? If you do that in Germany, that will get everything going.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

Latest Update: I received word this morning from the people at Allianz in Munich handling my file/claim that the decision has been made to have my car transported from just outside of Rome (where it has been sitting at a tow yard since last Thursday evening) to Munich and then have the tire, and wheel if necessary, replaced in Munich then take the car to the Munich drop off point for shipment back to the US. Unfortunately, it will take up to ten business days for my car to get from Rome to Munich and I would imagine it will likely be another week before it's at the Munich drop off point and then who knows when it will make it on to a ship.

I'm quite shocked that something as simple as a flat tire could not be addressed in less than two full days in a major city like Rome.

Now I'm likely looking at a four week delay in getting my car back in the US. Had none of these issues happened I would have been dropping the car off in Munich tomorrow, September 21.

Those of you that may have had problems or issues on your ED or redelivery in the past, who did you contact at BMW NA or BMW ED to discuss the problems?


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

thanks for the update, i have to agree that is quite shocking. do you have the 19"s?

i remember another member sd335is had a flat tire but i think that was sorted out in a day or two?


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

Nefilim said:


> thanks for the update, i have to agree that is quite shocking. do you have the 19"s?
> 
> i remember another member sd335is had a flat tire but i think that was sorted out in a day or two?


I've got the 19"s.


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry to read...

Did you take pics?

Should also ask LOGIN/OUT for a copy of the report via email/fax
Notify BMW ED department in NJ of the issues
Notify your CA to follow up with ED dept for the damages...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Dominican330 said:


> Those of you that have had damage to your cars repaired by the VDC, how closely do they inspect the car for damage? Most of the damage/scratches to my front bumper as a result of the towing are on the underside. Will they miss that? Also, is the dead instrument cluster something the VDC will replace or will that have to get taken care of at my dealer's service department?


The VDC won´t release the car with a non-functional cluster. It should be repaired before the car gets to the dealership.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

masti99 said:


> Sorry to read...
> 
> Did you take pics?
> 
> ...


Didn't get any pictures. When the car was taken on the flatbed after the flat tire I didn't anticipate that I wouldn't see the car again before I left Europe. Although the damages to the car and non-functional instrument cluster are well documented at this point via emails to the Allianz reps handling the file.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry about your trip getting goofed up. The S.O.P. for car repairs on ED cars (that amount to more than a tire repair) seems to be to transport the car to the US of A and fix all problems at VPC. This seems to be at BMW NA's direction, after a number of ED customer cars were sent out for repairs at local Munich dealerships, and fell through the cracks, leaving them sitting for weeks at a time. 

If it were me, I'd be having a conversation with BMW NA ED department about covering an additional payment for the delay. I'll bet it will be an easy conversation.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

boothguy said:


> Sorry about your trip getting goofed up. The S.O.P. for car repairs on ED cars (that amount to more than a tire repair) seems to be to transport the car to the US of A and fix all problems at VPC. This seems to be at BMW NA's direction, after a number of ED customer cars were sent out for repairs at local dealerships, and fell through the cracks, leaving them sitting for weeks at a time.
> 
> If it were me, I'd be having a conversation with BMW NA ED department about covering an additional payment for the delay. I'll bet it will be an easy conversation.


Thanks for the info.

That's the plan when I speak with BMW NA. Have them at least pick up my third payment since the second month's payment is already waived for ED leases.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dominican330 said:


> I guess this is what I get for not complying with the 12-hour rule!


First - Congratulation on your new car ! :thumbup:
For all rest who don't believed in 12 hr rule - :blah: we wish you well !


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Hopefully BMWNA will make it right. For sure your car will be immaculate when you get it back... :thumbup:


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nefilim said:


> thanks for the update, i have to agree that is quite shocking. do you have the 19"s?
> 
> i remember another member sd335is had a flat tire but i think that was sorted out in a day or two?


Been out of town (ALMS Laguna Seca!) and just saw this post.

We got a screw in the RR tire on a Saturday afternoon in Trier. The local BMW Service Center was about a kilometer or so away. We drove there first thing on Monday morning, they found a tire about an hour away, dispatched someone to get it, it was mounted, balanced, and installed by mid-afternoon, and we were on our way. BMW picked up our hotel in Trier for Saturday and Sunday night, just a few blocks from where we stopped.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

UPDATE: Unfortunately, nothing new to report on the status of the my car. Almost two weeks after the flat tire occured, my car is still at the tow depot outside of Rome awaiting transport to Munich for repair and then it will be taken to the dropoff point for shipment back to me. Apparently the laws and regulations in Italy make it particularly difficult to transport cars out of the country. I'm told this is why when an ED car is dropped off at a dropoff city within Italy it is driven back to Munich rather than transported via truck. Thought that was interesting to know. So as I originally thought, I'm likely looking at a delay of at least several weeks, if not longer, for redelivery.

Unrelated to the car itself, I now find myself in a dispute with Allianz regarding some out-of-pocket expenses I incurred as a result of the flat tire and the car not being repaired before I left Rome for Venice. When I got the flat I was about 60 miles outside of Rome. My car was then flatbedded to a tow depot that will still about 50 miles outside of Rome. So I had to take a taxi from the two depot to my hotel in Rome. I was told by the Allianz rep whom I was dealing with at the time that the first 50 Euros of the cab fare would be paid in advance and any additional fare I would have to pay but to save the receipt and I would be reimbursed. As it turned out, the first 50 Euros weren't paid in advance because the local cab companies would not accept the payment guaranty from Allianz so I had to pay the whole fare. That cab fare into Rome totalled 170 Euros. 

The following day when I received word that my car would not be repaired in time, Allianz told me a rental car would be arranged for me for the remainder of my trip (turned out to be a Mercedes A-Class) and the rental would be delivered to my hotel in Rome before I left for Venice. Once I received the confirmation info for the rental car I was also informed that the car would not be delivered and I would have to pick it up at the airport in Rome. So taxi ride to the airport was 55 Euros.

Upon my return to the US I contacted Allianz to submit my receipts for the taxi fares totaling 225 Euros for reimbursement. I received an email back stating that they would only reimburse me for 50 Euros. Needless to say I was not happy about that, not to mention that wasn't what I was told by the Allianz representative when everything was actually happening. So I sent them the two receipts for 225 Euros. Explained what I had been told while I was in Rome and told them I expected reimbursement in full.

I receive a reply this morning informing me that the Allianz insurance doesn't include any coverage at all for these types of expenses but since when I got that flat I was originally told that 50 Euros would be covered (I was actually told the entire expense would be covered) they would still reimburse me for the 50 Euros.

Sorry, but that's not going to get it done. I'm surprised that after all the money and other resources that BMW has devoted to building brand/customer loyalty they would let an affiliated company like Allianz erode it away like this.

So for any future ED'ers who are unlucky enough to have something happen to their car and have to file a claim with Allianz, make sure there is no misinformation or misunderstandings regarding reimbursement of out-of-pocket expenses.

Stay tuned....


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

Technic said:


> Wow.


Wow is right. I think I was pretty cool about the various issues throughout the trip because I understand that the car problems and flat tire aren't BMW's fault and these things can happen. I also didn't want to get down about all of it and let it spoil my trip. And I trusted that once I returned from the trip everything would get taken care of and there wouldn't be any more headaches to deal with. But at this point it's starting to feel like insult on top of injury.

I didn't have full enjoyment of my car for most of the first week of my trip since the instrument cluster was completely dead and the convertible top wasn't working. Then I get a flat tire that can't be replaced within 48 hours (I still can't understand how that is possible in a major city like Rome) so no more car for the remainder of my trip. Front bumper is damaged during the tow. My car is STILL at the same tow depot outside of Rome for almost two weeks now. I'm looking at a lengthy delay on my redelivery. And now I'm told my out-of-pocket expenses as a result of the flat are my problem.

Nice way to treat a loyal customer. :thumbdwn:

Does anyone have contact information for someone at BMWNA I could contact that would actually take interest in what's going on here and doing something to "make this right." The person I'm currently dealing with at BMWNA doesn't appear to care much other than doing the minimum that is required by the job. Please PM me the contact info if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## babikes (Apr 14, 2008)

Dominican330 said:


> Wow is right. I think I was pretty cool about the various issues throughout the trip because I understand that the car problems and flat tire aren't BMW's fault and these things can happen. I also didn't want to get down about all of it and let it spoil my trip. And I trusted that once I returned from the trip everything would get taken care of and there wouldn't be any more headaches to deal with. But at this point it's starting to feel like insult on top of injury.
> 
> I didn't have full enjoyment of my car for most of the first week of my trip since the instrument cluster was completely dead and the convertible top wasn't working. Then I get a flat tire that can't be replaced within 48 hours (I still can't understand how that is possible in a major city like Rome) so no more car for the remainder of my trip. Front bumper is damaged during the tow. My car is STILL at the same tow depot outside of Rome for almost two weeks now. I'm looking at a lengthy delay on my redelivery. And now I'm told my out-of-pocket expenses as a result of the flat are my problem.
> 
> ...


I had a problem with Allianz earlier this year on an ED that was also mishandled. I contacted BMW ED (in NJ), and they made me whole, i.e., paid for my out-of-pocket EU repairs. BTW, I also have a 2011 E93 Jerez Black!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dominican330 said:


> Then I get a flat tire that can't be replaced within 48 hours (I still can't understand how that is possible in a major city like Rome) so no more car for the remainder of my trip.


When we experienced our flat we were initially told by the BMW Service Center that the tire was not readily available, they would have to order it, and it would take two days. After some more searching they found one an hour away. This was the RR tire, a Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 ZP 255/35ZR-18. If you have 19" tires on your M3, it is possible that it's difficult to find, but it definitely shouldn't take more than 48 hours to get a new one.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

babikes said:


> I had a problem with Allianz earlier this year on an ED that was also mishandled. I contacted BMW ED (in NJ), and they made me whole, i.e., paid for my out-of-pocket EU repairs. BTW, I also have a 2011 E93 Jerez Black!


What I'm realizing is that Allianz is like any other insurance company here in the USA. Unsympathetic to the concerns of the customer and only interested in providing the minimum level of service mandated by the policy coverage.

The Allianz insurance policy coverage covers the cost of a rental car, accommodations and other travel expenses such as airfare or train costs up to certain limits. Unfortunately, since my two taxi fares don't technically fall into any of these categories they are refusing to reimburse me anything above 50 Euros. Even though I had been told I would be reimbursed in full for these expenses. Had I known they would refuse to cover the cost of the taxis then I would have demanded a rental car the same day as the flat tire as that would have been covered. I didn't originally request a rental right away because I didn't know that my car wouldn't be repaired before I left for Venice and I didn't need a car while I was in Rome. I would only need the rental once I left Rome to get to Venice and then to back to Munich for my flight home.

Hopefully BMW will step in and do the right thing. Later I'll have to deal with seeking some sort of compensation via an additional comped monthly payment for the delay I'm likely looking at on redelivery.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Dominican330 said:


> Later I'll have to deal with seeking some sort of compensation via an additional comped monthly payment for the delay I'm likely looking at on redelivery.


While you may see a goodwill credit, since the delay was caused by the flat tire, not by a defect in the car, it's not a slam dunk. It is a bit complicated of course given the additional problem you had earlier and the restrictions (not BMW's fault) on trucking the car. Regardless, keep us posted. Regarding the roadside insurance, it's important to put this into a greater perspective. You were driving your car and an accident (flat tire) occurred. If you were driving your car on the same highway, not via BMW's European Delivery program, you would not have gotten any reimbursement for taxi or other expenses unless you made another arrangement such as trip interruption insurance.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Regarding the roadside insurance, it's important to put this into a greater perspective. You were driving your car and an accident (flat tire) occurred. If you were driving your car on the same highway, not via BMW's European Delivery program, you would not have gotten any reimbursement for taxi or other expenses unless you made another arrangement such as trip interruption insurance.


True. But it was because I received incorrect information from the Roadside Assistance representative I was dealing with regarding reimbursement of the costs for the taxi that I agreed to take an 80 kilometer taxi ride to my hotel in Rome in the first place.

Had I known up front that any taxi costs I incurred would not be covered then I would have insisted on a rental car from the time I got the flat tire and that also would have saved me the cost of the taxi from my hotel to the airport when I did ultimately get the rental car.

What is also aggravating is that in the most recent email from Allianz, they admit that it is their fault that I was given the wrong information by the roadside assistance rep. So even though the coverage doesn't include taxi costs they are offering the 50 Euro reimbursement as a goodwill gesture. Well I see that as them saying sorry we screwed up and you incurred costs as a result of our error, but more than 75% of those costs are going to be your problem, not ours.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Dominican330 said:


> True. But it was because I received incorrect information from the Roadside Assistance representative I was dealing with regarding reimbursement of the costs for the taxi that I agreed to take an 80 kilometer taxi ride to my hotel in Rome in the first place.
> 
> Had I known up front that any taxi costs I incurred would not be covered then I would have insisted on a rental car from the time I got the flat tire and that also would have saved me the cost of the taxi from my hotel to the airport when I did ultimately get the rental car.
> 
> What is also aggravating is that in the most recent email from Allianz, they admit that it is their fault that I was given the wrong information by the roadside assistance rep. So even though the coverage doesn't include taxi costs they are offering the 50 Euro reimbursement as a goodwill gesture. Well I see that as them saying sorry we screwed up and you incurred costs as a result of our error, but more than 75% of those costs are going to be your problem, not ours.


Ja and this is where I would be either calling or sending a letter to the office of the chairman or equivalent of Alllianz at its headquarters with a copy to a manager at BMW's European Delivery office.

In the letter, I would include as much detail as possible, including dates/times/names of people whom you spoke with etc. and explain in a clear and unemotional manner (similar to your posts here) what happened and what additional compensation you seek.


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

OVERDUE UDPATE: On October 22, my car left Bremerhaven aboard the Undine bound for Port Hueneme. Scheduled to arrive on November 17. BMW has been very fair with respect to the problems/delays concerning my car and have agreed to satisfactory compensation, depending on how long my car stays at the VDC for repairs.

Allianz on the other hand, what a bunch of f'ing idiots I have been dealing with over there. It seems they are good when it comes to dealing with actual issues/repairs to the car. But if you have to get money from them, what a nightmare! They are just like any other insurance company in that regard.

My earlier posts detailed the whole mess about reimbursement for the taxi expenses. Utlimately they wouldn't do the right thing and I took a 175 Euro hit on that since they only reimbursed me 50 Euro of the 225 Euro total for the taxi fares, which I was originally told would be reimbursed in full.

Unfortunately, almost two months after returning from my trip, I'm still dealing with Allianz because the rental car company charged me an additional day on the rental car I was provided. When I noticed the charge I let Allianz know about it and they said it was an error since they had guaranteed payment for four days and my card would be credited within a couple of days. Fast forward about seven weeks (and about a dozen emails, many of which Allianz simply ignored) a person different from the one that had told me the rental charge was a mistake informs me that they actually only contracted the rental car for three days and because I returned it to the Munich airport at 2 p.m. instead of 1 p.m. I was charged for the fourth day and they are sorry the rental car company has such a strict policy.

So despite the fact that I received an initial email from them stating the charge was an error because they had contracted the rental car for four days, as well as the memo I was emailed from Allianz the day before I picked up the rental car which states I will be returning the car to the Munich airport between 1-2 p.m., they are now trying to stick me with this charge from the rental car company, like they did with the taxi costs. They've also overlooked the fact that it doesn't matter what time I returned the car because the insurance included with the ED would cover the additional day that was charged.

I hope no other forum members ever have to deal with Allianz in this regard because you will want to pull your hair out before it's all over. It's not even about the money at this point. Just the principal and the people at Allianz apologizing for this whole mess and admitting they are liars, incompetent, or both!


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

I actually dealt with Allianz pretty extensively during the adventures of my '08 ED. My case was a bit different, in that my problem was a mechanical failure on the car. But in my experience, Allianz is best at directing you to a dealership and at getting you a hotel room. Booking and getting a rental car to my location was a day-long adventure, and a number of details around the rental were botched and it took a couple of months and ultimately, intervention by BMW NA ED to get the dollars straightened out. 

As Dominican points out above, Allianz is an insurance company, and when things get a bit outside the box, tends to behave like one. BMW's motivation is different and they act like it. In my case, BMW NA ED took every step that a reasonable person could expect, and then some, to make sure that I was made whole, and that the image of the BMW brand was untarnished in my and my wife's minds.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Boy. The longer I am on this forum the more I want to keep my European travel separate from my car purchases.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

ProRail said:


> Boy. The longer I am on this forum the more I want to keep my European travel separate from my car purchases.


I have the opposite feeling. I'm already scheming how to convince my wife she needs to do a BMW ED for her next car.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

3ismagic# said:


> I have the opposite feeling. I'm already scheming how to convince my wife she needs to do a BMW ED for her next car.


Agreed. ED isn't for the feint of heart, but it is an amazing experience for the rest of us:thumbup:. I hope that BMWNA and BMWED come together and make Dominican330 whole. Despite all of this, I bet, like Boothguy, that Dominican wouldn't hesitate to do ED again if the opportunity presented itself...


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

ProRail said:


> Boy. The longer I am on this forum the more I want to keep my European travel separate from my car purchases.


I disagree. Having done one ED, I have trouble imagining ever visiting Europe again without a bimmer as my pony.

The advantage of this forum for us all is that we get to see the experiences of a number of people and how they resolved them. Sure, the experience of OP sucks (big time...omg...big time), but having read about his trials and tribulations is good learning experience for us all.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

3ismagic# said:


> I have the opposite feeling. I'm already scheming how to convince my wife *she needs to do a BMW ED for her next car*.


Slowly, very slowly. Plant the seed (idea) and wait.
Mrs. sno_duc is going to pick up her 2012 3er at the welt next summer.
The condtions she placed on _her_ ED are; 
1) I do all the difficult driving. (she only drives when she wants to)
2) no tight parking spaces. 
3) all roads must have a center line. (she clearly remembers Via Promollo [SP110] in Italy from 2010) 
(still going to try for Stelvio pass :bigpimp


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

NateXTR said:


> Agreed. ED isn't for the feint of heart, but it is an amazing experience for the rest of us:thumbup:. I hope that BMWNA and BMWED come together and make Dominican330 whole. Despite all of this, I bet, like Boothguy, that Dominican wouldn't hesitate to do ED again if the opportunity presented itself...


I certainly wouldn't hesitate to do ED again. My first ED was in 2006 and it was great. I'm sure most ED's go off without a hitch and my experience this time around is certainly the exception, not the rule.

For their part, BMW has done what they can to make up for the problems I had with the car while in Europe and the shortcomings I experienced while dealing with Allianz.

My car cleared customs in Port Hueneme and was handed over to the VDC this morning. Hopefully I'll have my car back within a couple of weeks!


----------

